

Show HN: My new project – Startupconfessions.io - christopoulos
http://startupconfessions.io/

======
reppic
This is eerily similar to my old project:
[http://www.codingconfessional.com/](http://www.codingconfessional.com/)

~~~
christopoulos
True, startupconfessions.io is inspired by codingconfessional.com, which I'm a
big fan of. The idea to test a similar format on other subjects came to me
during a teacher strike this spring, where the was a lot of classic thrashing
in the media between the involved groups (government <> teachers). After that,
this subject of startups presented itself. Ultimately I hope the site can
bring out some truths and valuable lessons that everyone can learn from.

------
iancarroll
Er - you can condemn posts multiple, multiple times.

~~~
ocfx
Yeah seems like the upvote downvote part isn't done yet.

~~~
christopoulos
Thanks! I've deployed a fix - could be better, but it'll do the job for now.

